# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Advance-Box - ATF  ATF v7.40 Update!! Public Discussion Thread:

## mohamed73

*Advance Turbo Flasher v7.40*  *Release Date: April 04, 2011*         *DCT4 Updates:* *Stand Alone RPL Calculation via "REPAIR IMEI" button for ALL DCT4 Phones ASICs (2, 5, 6, 7 and 11)**Master Code Calculator Version 2.0 can now Correctly Calculate the 10-digit Master Code for ALL DCT4 PHONES* *BB5 Updates:* *Stand Alone BB5 SL3 15-digit NCK Calculator for ighashgpu Brute Force Result* *PA_SIMLOC30 NCK Code Sending now supported for New 20-digit Code**RAPUYAMA and RAP3Gv40 Booting Fixed* *Common Changes:* *Fixed Full Factory Settings Command**Fixed Product Search and Phone Search Menu* *Self-Test Actual Status is now Displayed* *Notes:*  **** It is advised that you should use iMetal_Dark.skn* *1.  YOU MUST Add "C:\AdvanceBox Turbo Flasher\AdvanceBox.exe" to your Virus  Scanner Excemption/Exclusion List of Trusted Applications*   *2.  YOU MUST Add "C:\AdvanceBox Turbo Flasher\AdvanceBox.exe" to your  Windows Firewall Excemption/Exclusion List of Trusted Applications*  *3. DO NOT disable the Microsoft Windows Firewall!!!*  *4.  DO NOT disable your ANTI-VIRUS! Go to your anti-virus WEBSITE and get  information on how to add AdvanceBox.exe to the Excemption/Exclusion  List*  *5. Make sure you have done Steps 1-2-3-4*   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *Who will buy this if you can get more in ATF?*     *__________________________________________________  ________________________*  *Download From:* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *Buy only from ATF [Advance Turbo Flasher] authorized resellers:*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *ATF [Advance Turbo Flasher] official web sites:*
International - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *ATF [Advance Turbo Flasher] official support forums:*
World Wide: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Indonesia: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ])
Philippine: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Syria: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Chinese support forum : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Vietnam: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
India: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Official Iran Support Forum : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Bangladesh: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Chinese Support forum : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     _The Master Piece_

----------


## salinas

بارك الله فيك

----------


## seffari

بارك الله فيك

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

شكرا اخى محمد  وهنا للتحميل السريع: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] ==== 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  ===== 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  =====

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

مجهود رائع يا شباب
جزاكم الله كل خير

----------


## narosse27

بارك الله فيك
اخي

----------


## ahatim54

بارك الله فيك

----------

